
Why Socrates Hated Democracy - aalpanigrahi
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fLJBzhcSWTk
======
barberousse
To be absolutely clear, we don't know shit what Socrates thought of Democracy.
Socrates wrote absolutely nothing down. We _do_ know what Plato thought of it
though, since he is the author of all the dialogues.

Moreover, Plato came from a wealthier, more prominent family than Socrates and
he had family members on the side of the Tyranny of Thirty or whatever they
called themselves, anti-democratic revolutionaries that claimed governance of
Athens for a few years and weren't terribly liked.

------
ncmncm
He hated democracy for the same reason everybody hates democracy: people cast
votes contrary to his. Anything else is (how you say?) sophistry.

